# What breed is my dog?



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

I got my dog Galaxy last year in November. I was looking for a border collie puppy and I thought that was what I was getting. The man I got him from said that the father (who I never saw) was a purebred border collie. The mother was a border collie/aussie mix. When I got him as a puppy he looked very much like a border collie puppy. Now when you look at him you can clearly tell that he has something else in him. He is about 9 months now and weighs 60 pounds. Several people has said he looks like a st. Bernard or a leonberger. He looks like a leonberger to me. I will try to post a better picture later. What do you guys think?


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

Hm...glad to hear that you are posting more photos soon because I am curious to see him from more angles. Is there a way you could post a photo of his head from the side (a side profile)?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

At that angle his nose actually looks collie-collie-ish. I agree that more pictures will help. (And honestly 9 months and 60lbs does not say 'giant breed mix' to me.)


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

Sure, here are some pictures I took today. Also he is about the same height as a female German shepherd. And I totally agree with you cptjack. He does seem a bit small to be a giant breed mix. I am just going off of what others have said to me.


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

CptJack said:


> At that angle his nose actually looks collie-collie-ish. I agree that more pictures will help. (And honestly 9 months and 60lbs does not say 'giant breed mix' to me.)


Exactly what I was thinking! He has a long muzzle, very little stop, and a slight roman nose which all remind me of a collie. For some reason his tail just screams collie to me lol As stated above, his size indicates to me that it is unlikely he is a large part giant breed. Plus, collies are more common than leonbergers (which plays a big factor in my experience), and someone who was into border collies and aussies would probably get their hands on a collie male (mix or purebred) a lot quicker than a leonberger (cross or purebred). No matter what breed, he is a handsome boy.

Edit: Oh yeah, and personally I do not see St. B at all


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Fred'sperson said:


> Sure, here are some pictures I took today. Also he is about the same height as a female German shepherd. And I totally agree with you cptjack. He does seem a bit small to be a giant breed mix. I am just going off of what others have said to me.
> View attachment 106882
> View attachment 106890
> View attachment 106898


Yeah. I'd still totally buy BCXRough Collie.


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha that's funny. Three different vets have said he looks like a st. Bernard and a dog trainer told me leonberger. I can see him being a rough collie mix but his face looks a little to broad to me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Fred'sperson said:


> Haha that's funny. Three different vets have said he looks like a st. Bernard and a dog trainer told me leonberger.


A lot of it for me is size. Most giant breeds at that age (including Leons and St. Bernards) would be pushing 100lbs - almost twice the size of your pup. I just - don't see it. Add in the rarity of leonbergers and that one kind of flies right out for me. Nose is way too long and all wrong for them, too. 

Either way: GORGEOUS dog.


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

Fred'sperson said:


> Haha that's funny. Three different vets have said he looks like a st. Bernard and a dog trainer told me leonberger. I can see him being a rough collie mix but his face looks a little to broad to me.


Personally, I have no idea where they got St B from lol Maybe that is just me though. Oh well...vets are notoriously poor at guessing dog breeds. Leonberger I can see in his base color but that's about it. Belgian Ts have similar coat color as well so based off of color alone, I'd go with that breed over leon. His head is wider than a collies but still long and thin compared to many breeds (like leons). 

Beautiful dog regardless


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

This is his sister zoey, who we suspect has a different dad than him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Fred'sperson said:


> This is his sister zoey, who we suspect has a different dad than him.
> View attachment 106906


That just looks like a sable GSD mix, to me. At least mostly (the nose still seems to have a kind of weak/small stop, but that may be angle.)


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh wow that changes it up! Looks like she has got quite a bit of german shepherd in her. Actually, his color and head shape could be from shepherd. Heck I bet they actually have same dad (who was a shepherd or shepherd cross). Her hair is obviously shorter but they could easily be full siblings! Scratch the collie idea...I think he's got GSD in him


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

That is what we think she is as well. I happen to have a purebred GDS (the dog in my avatar picture) who looks similar to her. haha sometimes people don't believe me when I say that he and Zoey are siblings.


----------



## MLeiler (Jan 31, 2011)

Siblings from mix breed litters can look so very different from one another (lots of variation within a single litter) so I believe it completely  That's what makes it so hard to guess...without her, I would have still thought collie.


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

All of the other puppies in the litter look exactly like Galaxy though. Zoey was a little outcast.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I see BC X GSD


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Fred'sperson said:


> Sure, here are some pictures I took today. Also he is about the same height as a female German shepherd. And I totally agree with you cptjack. He does seem a bit small to be a giant breed mix. I am just going off of what others have said to me.
> View attachment 106898


the pronounced flews in this pic indicate something along the Golden or even the St B lines....no Border that i have ever seen has flews that loose....not saying there is no Border Collie in there but i don't see it at all, myself....maybe Collie/GSD/Golden?


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I don't see Leo or Saint..both are too large, maybe the coloring of the dog but that's it. I do see maybe some type of Collie/Golden mix! Also, Leo's are really uncommon and to find one in a mix would be rare, not impossible, but rare!

I think he's beautiful and love that coloring!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

His head reminds me of a great pyrenees.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

His profile reminds me very, very much of a flat-coated retriever. So I'm going to say BC x retriever. But it seems that everyone has a different opinion on what he looks like! He's gorgeous, in any case, I love his face.


----------



## Fred'sperson (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha by now I am guessing that I will never know what kind of dog he is. He will just have to be my handsome little mutt.


----------



## muttlover15 (Sep 8, 2013)

I adopted Chewie just two months ago and have never met a dog that loves to cuddle and is so submissive. I was told by the city pound that he was a terrier mix, however his hair is much softer than normal wired hair terriers (and it hardly sheds!). He also doesn't dig outside at all or chase small animals like most terriers. He has a sickle tail and I think rose ears, and weighs about 17 pounds (full grown, ~ 2 years). I have no info on his parents. I just want to know breeds he might have in him! Thanks in advance!


----------

